# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nhật Sơn shop >  Cung cấp Spindel ATC Bt30

## nhatson

Spindle 2k2 diameter 100mm lengt 500mm weight 16kg, giải nhiệt chất lỏng
220v 400hz 12000rpm max 600hz 18000rpm
Cán dao BT30
giá 26t
contact 0947985068 tel/zalo

----------

anhcos, cuong, Ga con, hoangson, Nam CNC, QuyND, solero, tiinicat, zinken2

----------


## nhatson

Combo spindle atc bt30 5.5kw 


Combo spindle atc bt30 3kw

----------


## anhcos

Qua bao chờ đợi thì cty mình đã mua về một bộ nhỏ xinh để nâng cấp cho con máy phay đểu đang xài.



Vẫn còn thiếu em biến tần và anh thợ thay dao nữa.
Mới có dkien cần hà, điều kiện đủ là cái khung máy cơ  :Smile:

----------

katerman, nhatson

----------


## ngocbh2001

lộn tiệm rồi em ơi,đây là diễn đàn cnc chứ đâu phải vietfone

----------


## anhcos

Đến hôm nay mới tuyển được nhân viên thay dao cho spín.




Nói vui thế thôi chứ giờ mình có đồ chơi mới rồi, quá vui luôn các bác.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## nhatson

vài hình ah spindle hoạt động

----------

QuyND, TigerHN

----------


## thanhvu89

> vài hình ah spindle hoạt động


Bộ spin này giá bao nhiêu bác

----------

